

15 Reasons Why You Should Use The Grails Web Application Framework - javinpaul
http://www.indicthreads.com/10774/15-reasons-grails-web-application-framework/

======
mindcrime
I have to say, I agree wholeheartedly with all 15 of those reasons. We've been
using Grails and Groovy extensively ( _almost_ exclusively) at Fogbeam Labs
for about 3 years now, and I am _very_ happy with how that decision has worked
out. I won't say I _couldn 't_ be happier, because, as they say, "you don't
know what you don't know". But Grails has easily lived up to, and/or exceeded,
all of my expectations.

